#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Need an Alliance to play League of Legends (MMORPG) with extra riot points???

## Assassin

I searched for active players of League of Legends in Sri Lanaka, I fed up finding players for it. At last i created my very own clan with local players and expert players from other countries too. Is anyone wish to join with us, search with a clan name *ALTAS*. 24h active players in our clan. They will advise you to get extra riot points too. Happy Gaming!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

